# Slide Width



## Bellator (Jan 23, 2007)

This question is for those who have handled, compared, or owned the actual handguns: which .40 handguns have the widest slide? A Beretta 92, an HK USP40, a Glock 22, or a Sig Sauer P226?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Are U gonna count the safety, or just the slide (the beretta's safety makes it wider, but the slide itself may be smaller than some of the others - just an example)


----------



## Bellator (Jan 23, 2007)

I mean just the width of the slide with no safeties or decocking levers. In other words, just the width of the steel or even when the slide is removed from the receiver.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I just measured the same with on the slide between my Beretta 92fs 9mm and HK USPc .45. Hope that helps.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't have one of each here to measure, but if I had to guess I would probably think the HK was the widest. Possibly the Glock.


----------



## Bellator (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for all your responses guys. It might have been an older Sig Sauer P226 that I handled because it seemed pretty narrow when I was looking down the top of the slide. Do you know if they increased their dimensions in the last while? Sig Sauers look pretty huge on movies, etc. so I didn't know what to think. Basically, I just want a beefy pistol so that is why I asked about the width of all those pistols.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Bellator said:


> Thanks for all your responses guys. It might have been an older Sig Sauer P226 that I handled because it seemed pretty narrow when I was looking down the top of the slide. Do you know if they increased their dimensions in the last while? Sig Sauers look pretty huge on movies, etc. so I didn't know what to think. Basically, I just want a beefy pistol so that is why I asked about the width of all those pistols.


It seems that most guns look smaller in person (to me at least). If you want a beefy pistol then I would suggest a HK. But if you can you should go to a gun shop and look at them side by side!


----------

